# Young frog not growing



## Cecile (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello
I have three young Auratus "Super Blue" froglets, two are growing at about the same rate but one seems to be a lot smaller. I see all three of them eat each day but I can't say how much each one gets because they are shy and if I get too close they hide. My tank runs somewhat cool at about 69 or 70 during the day and just a few degrees cooler at night. The humidity levels are high, in the upper 90s to 100 percent. It's a 10 gallon tank planted with ferns and broms with several places to hide. Should I try to raise the temperature? Should I remove the small frog? I was under the impression that Auratus got along in groups so I did'nt think agression would be a problem. I have not seen agression but I will say that this frog tends to stay by itself while the other two are often in the same area of the tank. Again these are young frogs I have only had them since the begining of January when we brought them home from the N.Y. show, funny too because the frog that is now the smallest was the largest and most bold at the start.

-Cc


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

You may want to quarantine it and take in a sample of its stool to have tested for disease. What types of supplements are you using to dust your ff's with if any?? There are a lot of different things it could be. Stress, disease, food and a few other things. Im not an expert but those are some of the basic things I would try. I would quarantine it and see how he does on his own for a while. That way it doesnt have any competition for food. Good luck, MIKE


----------



## Cecile (Jan 2, 2007)

*smallfrog*

I alternate dusting my ffs with Rep-cal, Herptivite and Dendrocare. I thought isolation might be the place to start but, will I be able to put all three back into the same tank in the furture if the small frog is ok?

-Cc


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I dont see a problem with putting them back together unless you see the others acting aggressive toward it. But if the smaller one seems to do better on its own I might just keep it on its own or find a new friend for it to share a different tank with. Just make sure that all the supplements you use are fresh and arent old thats all.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Where did you get those frogs from anyway??? You may want to try to contact whoever you got them from and see if they could tell you more??


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Probably from me unless you got some I sold to regal reptile. 
If you got them from me, you should have contacted me about it. 
Did you get them from me?


----------



## Sivitri (Sep 15, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## Cecile (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi guys,

Thanks for all the ideas. Yes they did come from you Aaron and actualy they are my daughter's frogs. We put them in a 10gallon at my house until she finishes the tank she plans to house them in. She's not finished yet. I mist the tank every day and the main plants I had in there melted. I realize now that I was probably keeping the tank too wet. The frogs are shy and so it's hard to observe them for very long, or compair them side by side. Just a few days ago I found the one I was concerned about somewhat flat under a stick and it looked so much smaller that the other two. However after watching them closely I can see that this guy is only slightly smaller than the other two and in fact they are all somewhat different in size. I think it was just looking for a better hiding place. I Have added new oak leaves to create more cover until their new home is finished. And yes I do see each of them eat each day ... they have great appetites. Sorry for the alarm, I tend to worry too much.
Cc


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

No, Not necessarily. cobaltsinoh got 4 super blues from me and 2 are doing great and 2 aren`t growing as well, if at all, and they are eating fine. They are sending out fecals this week. My collection has grown to a size that I`m not happy with. I can`t give the needed attention I used to. I`m in the middle of changing a lot of my practices because of this. I`m getting rid of pairs that produce too many offspring for me to keep up with(super blues and vittatus primarily) or animals that don`t produce as much but are a little more tricky to deal with(more work and energy such as the tincs and truncatus). I`m breeding mossies and red eyes to take up the slack. They don`t depend on ff`s and small food like the darts do and will allow me more time to focus on things like reginas and terribilis morphs and pumilio. 
I`m stumped as to why 2 would stop growing and 2 would do fine as in their case. They are experienced froggers and I don`t think anything they did would account for it. I`d notice if someone in a tank was stunted from the others when I was packing for a show and I`d leave them behind to be dealt with when I came back(moved to a different tank and monitored). Either way their first few months are the most critical and if it`s the same symptoms as cobaltsinoh I`d have to say it was my fault.
Either contact cobaltsinoh to see if anything came back in their fecal or contact me. Sometimes there are just runts and this happens. Either way keep me informed on their progress.
And this goes for anyone else out there. I`m sterilizing tanks after each clutch and doing what I can to eliminate any chances of parasites but bugs do get in here. there are chances of getting parasites from houseflies, I imagine. I do live in a swamp. there`s mosquitos and bugs I can`t even ID out here so if anything ever happens to an animal acquired from me I`m anxious to know about it. As far as I know 99% of my animals(thet I`ve sold) are still alive and well(just a point, I know it`s not the case). This does not help when people ask what the most common mistakes are. This doesnt help me prepare my customers in the best way. I have replaced animals that have got out of cages on people. this information lets me know what people are doing wrong most commonly. It also lets me know if a problem is starting to arise possibly from overbreeding or nutrition problems here.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Well cobaltsinoh got the results back from both the larger and the peter pan frogs and both have clean fecals. If they don`t grow it`s most likely not parasites. It would seem that it would be my fault by flaw in the animals so they`ll be replaced if need be. Let me know how those guys progress or any lack thereof. 
Best of luck.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

I can appreciate Aaron's concern, and I think his interest is a rare, but good habit in a breeder. I get the occasional runty frog and am not sure why myself. I have a runty auratus, which is my first in many, many offspring and have not seen them since. I have a leuc that is the same away. I give them plently of food, and hiding space. I keep them alone, and treat them like all their siblings. For all purposes they look like healthy 1 month old froglets but they are approaching a few months here and have not grown at all. I obviously will not sell them, and they one I had prior to that failed to thrive. After talking to other breeders, I have found that they have had similar experiences. It happens. It's a bummer, but it happens. I don't think it's anyones fault, its an anomaly.


----------



## Cecile (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank's Aaron. Good to know we're bug free. 
Looks like the little guy has grown some, though he remains somewhat thinner than the others. Still very active, hunting and eating regulary. We'll keep a close eye on him and let you know how things are going. 
I realy appreciate your concern, for my frog and the frogs you will produce in the furture. It's nice to know the health of your stock is your first priority and not just profit. 
Thanks to you too Ed, I agree with you ... things somtimes happen no matter how carful you are. For now, we'll take good care of him. 
-Cc


----------

